# browning large quantities of ground beef



## ssheff (Jan 6, 2010)

I need to brown 40# ground beef for chili for a large party.  In the past I have browned in batches.  Is there a faster/more efficient way to process the GB?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Bigger pan and bigger heat.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes spread the meat out on 2 sheet pans, put in oven at 400. Stir often, when almost brown drain fat place in a pan and finish on top of stove.

    Or if you have a xtra large Brassierre stove top  skillet or tilting skillet  use that, but constantly pour off fat.    Why?   Because not only is fat coming out of meat but so is added water and the water makes the meat steam, and slows down browning process.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If using the oven method I'd suggest a braiser or roaster instead of a sheet pan. It wouldn't take a lot of fat on a sheet pan to make a mess in the oven (especially for a home cook with half sheet pans). If you have a large enough braiser or rondeau you might be able to get it over two burners on your stove and allow you to cook faster. Tilt braiser is a no brainer if you have one in a commercial kitchen.

Dave


----------

